# Help! I need a private leopard gecko breeder!



## RandSReptiles (Mar 20, 2014)

Hello 

After much thought, I've decided to add a new member to my reptile family
either a 
Albino
Blizzard or a
Black hole

The only problem is, there is no breeders of my knowledge near where I live (I live in Coventry, West Midlands)

I thought I'd post something on here hoping for there to be a Leopard Gecko breeder who would happily do a good deal with me

I really hope someone can help me out.

thanks in advance.


----------



## RandSReptiles (Mar 20, 2014)

Could an ***** please close or delete this thread please.


----------



## dinosaur lou (May 14, 2015)

RyzReptiles said:


> Hello
> 
> After much thought, I've decided to add a new member to my reptile family
> either a
> ...


Hi , before I rescued I was looking on many sites for a bearded dragon I'm aware there different but anyway I was on a really amazing site called fire & ice I'm actually not sure if they do geckos however I've seen sites like them and there very reasonable and the quality is out standing it's worth typing what u want into google it's helped me and I'm now aiding my dragon to health in a few years will be getting a dragon from fire & ice 
Failing that dare I say a pet shop? i live in clacton on sea and there's an amazing reptile / pet shop local to me they keep small numbers of dragons together to reduce nips I'm sure they would have contacts for u if u ask ur local reptile shop ? 

Good luck 
Best thing I ever did was rescue it's costly and time consuming but best first reptile I could ever ask for 

P.s my sister is looking to get a gecko if she finds a good site I will let u know


----------

